# early '60s Higgins



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 30, 2022)

I have this bike from an original owner, he won it in some sort of contest when he was 10 rode it until he went to college. He was a hard working guy and I could tell he valued it and clearly kept it in fantastic condition except for wheels  that I replaced. He had put a banana seat on it because he was real tall kid so I added this black with white nose goes well. The original bars are a bit small for me so i switched them out for these for now. I also added the rack. My point is now that I see it together it is screaming for pinstripes. I have been balking at getting some pin striping tools and learning how to do it myself. This would probably be a good candidate for the first run after some practice on some extra fenders and such. There is a  movie I watch with my kids and there is a pig that has escaped from a tattoo parlor where  he was a test subject all covered in bad tats. Very funny movie by the way. I imagine one of my bikes always cast aside in my shop until it was time to fire up the Beugler hahaha.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 5, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have this bike from an original owner, he won it in some sort of contest when he was 10 rode it until he went to college. He was a hard working guy and I could tell he valued it and clearly kept it in fantastic condition except for wheels  that I replaced. He had put a banana seat on it because he was real tall kid so I added this black with white nose goes well. The original bars are a bit small for me so i switched them out for these for now. I also added the rack. My point is now that I see it together it is screaming for pinstripes. I have been balking at getting some pin striping tools and learning how to do it myself. This would probably be a good candidate for the first run after some practice on some extra fenders and such. There is a  movie I watch with my kids and there is a pig that has escaped from a tattoo parlor where  he was a test subject all covered in bad tats. Very funny movie by the way. I imagine one of my bikes always cast aside in my shop until it was time to fire up the Beugler hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 1560455



Wow!! What a sweet looking old Higgins. I agree with you as to some pin stripes would really make this bike pop.. I'd say go for it.. Have some  fun.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 24, 2022)

If you can post a model number, I’ll see if I can find it in a Sears catalog.


----------

